# weird toddler poop, help!



## green_momma2007 (Jul 22, 2007)

My 20 month old has what looks like either dirt or fine coffee grounds in his poop. Anybody have any idea what this could be????


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Um...dirt? I'm sure mine isn't the only one who eats it!

Has he had any new foods, like berries or something else with seeds? Has he had anything in larger quatities?


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

My 26 month old DS has fine grains sometimes. I think it's OK. I have realized that I see more poop up close now that I'm involved with changing a maturing child. Guess it's "hands on" education on the usually hidden aspects of our bodies.


----------



## bettysmom (Jul 28, 2007)

DD has this when she eats a lot of blueberries. She also used to have it when she ate a particular Gerber organic jar food -- it had wild rice in it. Do either of those sound like likely culprits?


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

i just wanted to say dd had the strangest toop today looked like orange jello- with a lot of thinkign i found out it was from the mandarine oranges she ate at lunch- lol it really looked like orange jello not kidding


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My little guy totally eats dirt and sand, so I'm used to seeing actual dirt in the diaper!

Is it dark in color? I was told once when my dd got a bloody nose that swallowed blood could come out looking like dark coffee grounds in the diaper. I don't think it's necessarily a cause for alarm, especially if it just happened once.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
Is it dark in color? I was told once when my dd got a bloody nose that swallowed blood could come out looking like dark coffee grounds in the diaper. I don't think it's necessarily a cause for alarm, especially if it just happened once.

DS's Diapers got that look when I had bleeding nipples. I felt horribly guilty (I was all post-partum hormonal and every little thing made me feel guilty.)


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Coffee ground like specks could actually be blood in the stool. I would watch it very carefully and see if it passes.


----------

